# kredyt zaufania



## Agiii

Chcę napisać, że "szerokie poparcie dla polityki x zaskutkowało w kredycie zaufania udzielonym również innych politykom rządkowym".

Mogę pewnie to opisać słowem support, ale chciałabym to ująć ładniej.

Dzięki z góry.

EDIT: Chodzi oczywiście o tłumaczenie na angielski...


----------



## guniang

'The broad support of policy x resulted in according a blank cheque of confidence to other government politicians /led to inspiring the confidence in other government politicians. 

Polecam zapytać na forum angielskim, czy 'blank cheque of confidence' jest tu użyte poprawnie'.


----------



## LilianaB

What is _kredyt zaufania_? Support? If so, then it will be _a vote of confidence_.


----------



## kknd

_kredyt zaufania_ = confidence, trust; if you still need it, lilianab.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank, Kknd, but what does it exactly mean? Could you describe in Polish or English. Is it just trust? Unconditional trust?


----------



## guniang

'Kredyt zaufania' is a situation when you award someone with trust although he has not proved himself trustworthy  yet.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, roughly speaking, you give a person "kredyt zaufania" when you're not sure whether it's the right thing to do and the person deserves it. 


			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> Unconditional trust?




It's the exact opposite.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. I am still not sure what it means. I heard it many times, but to me it is something like a vote of confidence, is it or not? You don't trust the politicians, but you support them, regardless? Is that what it means?


----------



## guniang

Well,
You vote for them and that's 'dać kredyt zaufania'. So, they haven't fulfiled their promises yet, but you believe they will and that is why you vote for them. You trust them, and that's why you vote for them, even if they haven't proved trustworthy yet by fulfilling their promises.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is _a vote of confidence_, then.


----------



## dreamlike

It's not precisely "a vote of confidence", but it's the closest idiomatic translation that suits, although it's best translated as "wotum nieufności" in most contexts, which is a completely different thing.


----------

